# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Faerûn road map (D&D, hand-drawn)

## Impractical Cartographer

My new project.
Probably the first Faerûn road map.
It shows a 1:160000 scale (circa) Triboar Trial from Yartar to High Road and the Phandalin area.









### Latest WIP ###





Hand drawn, ink & colored pencils, 70x50 cm.

(The map is drawn by a gnome cartographer Gwathbring on commission from the Lion Shield Merchant Company.)

----------


## MistyBeee

Well. 
...
Well...

Wow  :Feeling sick:

----------


## Voolf

Magnificent colouring.

----------


## ThomasR

This is absolutely stunning and the precision required is insane ! Great job already

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you!




> Well... Well... Wow


May I cite that as a blurb?  :Smile: 

And scroll nib. If you know something better to draw roads, let me know.



### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Dimension Door

This is so awesome! The subtle rises in the landscape are amazing. And the labels are so neat it looks almost a digital map. 


draw imagination into reality

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

I'm finished!



This is my first map in this style and scale.

I liked the idea of such a road map very much.
So, the next map will be prettier.

I hope you enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

> So, the next map will be prettier.


I don't doubt it, but this first one is plenty pretty already! Love the subtle elevations.

----------


## DimLeek

This is one of the most amazing hand-drawn maps I've ever seen!

----------


## kennystone

Brilliant job! Thank you very much, I really liked it!

----------

